
Facebook threatens to sue UK newspaper - edd
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2010/mar/11/facebook-daily-mail
======
eliot_sykes
They're threatening to sue the Daily Mail.

For those outside UK, the Daily Mail is generally thought of as a joke
scaremongering paper, not to be taken seriously.

Unfortunately they do have a large readership who do take them seriously, so
Facebook have good reason to be annoyed here.

